# Obscure labels



## Sid James

*I am interested in some of the obscure labels people own.*

Often they have artists that are not heard of much outside their native countries. I'm also interested in how you came across these recordings. Any information about these artists is also welcome.

Mine were bought from discount stores here in Sydney for as little as $2! I don't know much about the artists on the CD's, except for conductors Milan Horvat & Anton Nanut who I read about on Wikipedia.

Oddly enough, I got a series of CDs which have no label - that's right, no brand or country of manufacture at all. Not on the CD or the insert, only the artists are listed, which I have noted last below.

So here's my list of recordings on obscure labels:

*LABEL: ONYX (Holland)*

Brahms: Piano Concerto No. 1 - Dubravka Tomsic/SO Ljubljana/Anton Nanut

Debussy: Images, Pagodes, Reverie (Dieter Goldmann); Iberia (Austrian RSO/Milan Horvat); La fille aux Cheveux de lin; Les collines d'Anacaprit (Pavica Gvozdic); Violin Sonata in G minor (Oliver Colbentson, v/Erich Appel, p)

*LABEL: ADAGIO (Australia?)*

Brahms: Symphony No.4; Academic Festival Overture - Warsaw PO/Bernhard Stopler

*LABEL: PILZ (Germany)*

Berg: Lulu Suite (Nuremberg SO/Othmar MF Maga); Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony No. 2 (Philharmonica Slavonica/Henry Adolph); Hindemith: Violin Sonata in E major (Bruno Zwicker, v/Dieter Goldmann, p)

Debussy: Piano works - Children's Corner Suite, 2 Arabesques, Clair de lune, etc. - Peter Schmalfuss

Hindemith: Mathis der Maler; Pittsburgh; Symphonic Metamorphosis - Austrian RSO/Milan Horvat

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition; Largamente (Gerhard Eckle); A Night on Bare Mountain (RSO Ljubljana/Samo Hubad)

Schubert: String Quartets 12 & 14 - Caspar Da Salo Quartet

*LABEL: POINT (Germany)*

Adam: Giselle (Nuremberg SO/Hanspeter Gmur); Delibes: Coppelia & Sylvia suites (Vienna Volksoper O/Leo Gruber); Gounod: Faust ballet music (London SO/Alfred Scholz)

CPE Bach: Harpsichord Concertos - Alexander Cattarino, h/Slovak CO/Bohdan Warchal

Bizet: Carmen & L'Arlesienne Suites - London Festival O/Cesare Cantieri

Britten: Simple Symphony; Janacek: Suite; Suchon: Serenade - Slovak CO/Bohdan Warchal

Dvorak: Symphony No. 5 (South German PO/Henry Adolph); Janacek: Sinfonietta (Austrian RSO/Milan Horvat)

Franck: Organ works - Jan Vladimir Michalko

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream (South German PO/Alexander von Pitamic); Scottish Symphony (Munich SO/Cesare Cantieri)

Mendelssohn: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5 - London SO/Cesare Cantieri

Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte/Don Giovanni (highlights) - Soloists/Bratislava Opera O/Oliver Dohnanyi

Rachmaninov: Symphony No. 2 - National SO Olsztyn (Poland)/Igor Golovchin

Respighi: Trittico Botticelliano; Martinu: Sinfonietta La Jolla - Marta Singerova, p/State CO Zilna/Jan Valta

Schubert: Trout Quintet; Rosamunde Quartet - Caspar Da Salo Quartet

Shostakovich: Symphony No. 10 - Austrian RSO/Milan Horvat

Telemann: Table Music No. 1; La Lyra - Camerata Romana/Eugen Duvier/Hanspeter Gmur

Vivaldi, Fasch, Krebs: Guitar Concertos - Josef Zsapka, g/Dagmar Zsapkuva-Sebestova, fl/Slovack CO/Bohdan Warchal

*LABEL: PRISM (?)*

Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique (Georgian SIMI Festival O/Alexander Shpetti)/ Verdi: Force of Destiny Overture (Jadoni Festival O/Igor Ivavenko)

*LABEL: ZYX classics/Bernhard Mikulski (Germany)*

Dvorak: Piano Concerto (Rosl Molzer/Munich SO/Alexander von Pitamic); Ravel: Piano Concerto in G major (Mee Chou Lee; RSO Ljubljana/Anton Nanut)

Bruckner: Symphony No. 0 - Philharmonia Slavonica/Albert Lizzio

Weber: Piano Concertos Nos. 1 (Maria Littauer/Hamburg SO/Siegfried Kohler) & 2 (Akiko Sagara/Hamburg SO/Gunter Neidlinger); Bassoon Concerto (Georg Zuckermann/Wurtemburg CO/Jorg Faerber)

*"NO LABEL"*

The Best of Beethoven - Bucharest CO/Franz Tilbert

Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream/ Ravel: Bolero (Warsaw SO/Bruno Grynspan)

The Best of Mozart - Hungarian State O/Reinhardt Lutz

Mozart: Eine kliene nachtmusic/ Haydn: Horn Concerto (Heidelberg SO/Erich Klemperer)

Smetana: Bartered Bride excerpts/ Dvorak: 3 Slavonic dances; Symphony No. 8 (Hungarian State O/Gerhard Bozse)

The Best of Tchaikovsky - Leipzig PO/Gerhard Bozse


----------



## Leslie from Budapest

National SO Olsztyn original name is
Filharmonia Warmińsko Mazurska im. Felixa Nowowiejskiego w Olsztynie

http://www.filharmonia.olsztyn.pl & see Polish wikipedia (Filharmonia Warmińsko...etc.)

Bochdan Warchal (1930-2000) Slovakian violinist & leader see English wiki a.m.o. 
Oliver [von] Dohnányi (*1955) Slovakian conductor see Czech wiki
Othmar Mága (*1929) Czech?/Moravian?/German? conductor see German wiki
Peter Schmalfuss (1937-2008) German pianist see English wiki
Jörg Faerber (*1929) German conductor see German wiki

Most of the musicans and ensembles in your message (incl. names above) you will find in

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/IndexBiographies.htm

(this is a very useful site for searching "unknown" musicians & ensembles)


----------

